
Brexit’s Impact on London’s Tech Startup Sector - jackgavigan
https://jackgavigan.com/2016/06/28/brexits-impact-on-londons-tech-startup-sector/
======
aries1980
The op assumes, the degree or some certification recognised by the Home Office
has any relationship with skills and capabilities. It is not, especially in
software engineering, therefore people who has no degree but e.g. many years
of experience will be kicked out.

"[In the USA] Of the 7.6 million STEM workers counted by the Commerce
Department, only 3.3 million possess STEM degrees. Viewed another way, about
15 million U.S. residents hold at least a bachelor’s degree in a STEM
discipline, but three-fourths of them—11.4 million—work outside of STEM."
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/education/the-stem-
crisis-i...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/education/the-stem-crisis-is-a-
myth)

